# Please help me with daily pay



## Lendoofus (Aug 8, 2016)

ive been trying to sign up with daily pay for months now and nothing is working. I don't see a daily pay option in my earning tab, home screen or anywhere online. I am signed up with daily pay because instant pay never showed up. I have a go bank card (not uber) linked to the daily pay 
account. Does having a daily pay account linked to your account disqualify you? If so, if I cancel daily pay and link my go bank account will the daily pay option automatically pop up in my earnings tab?.


----------



## vomhelligkeit (May 26, 2016)

Daily Pay is not working anymore for UBER drivers. UBER implemented a security protocol and now Daily Pay can't log in to get our earnings. Instant Pay is not working for me either (long story), UBER says it's a glitch in the system....


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

vomhelligkeit said:


> Daily Pay is not working anymore for UBER drivers. UBER implemented a security protocol and now Daily Pay can't log in to get our earnings. Instant Pay is not working for me either (long story), UBER says it's a glitch in the system....


I still have daily pay and it works.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

vomhelligkeit said:


> Daily Pay is not working anymore for UBER drivers. UBER implemented a security protocol and now Daily Pay can't log in to get our earnings. Instant Pay is not working for me either (long story), UBER says it's a glitch in the system....


same here. dp all the way man. go to trydailypay.com to sign up.


----------

